# BSNL:Modem Light gets off automatically



## pirates1323 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am facing a strange problem ... After logging into my account ... after 10-20 minutes of surfing... the link and data light of my modem goes off... and internet gets disconnected ... I had to connect again ... sometimes lights gets off more than 3-4 times in 5 minutes ... is this any dns problem ? ... cuz the bsnl guy has setting my local area connection properties to automatically obtain ip and dns setting... i am using connection of IP 117.x.x.x type ...


----------



## paid (Apr 13, 2008)

same here dude..... seems some problem at BSNL end


----------



## techtronic (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't seem to have any problem.I am from Chennai.
Where are you Digitians from ?

Also if you use a parallel telephone connection,some modems reboot automatically.


----------



## amitash (Apr 13, 2008)

ter might be a problem with ur telephone line...unplug it from ur modem and connect it to a phone and chek for dial tone...if ter is disturbance in te line tan tats the problem...ul have to go to the telefone xchange to correct it if ters a disturbance..


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 13, 2008)

amitash said:


> ter might be a problem with ur telephone line...unplug it from ur modem and connect it to a phone and chek for dial tone...if ter is disturbance in te line tan tats the problem...ul have to go to the telefone xchange to correct it if ters a disturbance..



I should have listened my bros suggestion to opt for airtel and not bsnl ... and all is shi* now...


----------



## coolbuddy (Apr 13, 2008)

bsnl s best....


----------



## amitash (Apr 13, 2008)

ya bsnl is good for ppl who get the service....now im gettin very good service...torrent speeds are always above 260kbps and only 90-110 ping on cod4 online


----------



## imageek (Apr 13, 2008)

It happened to me too...was solved automatically...just a wil guess ..
when such things happen again try ending the process "modem.exe" fom the taskmanager

reply if it helped u


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 19, 2008)

pirates1323 said:


> I am facing a strange problem ... After logging into my account ... after 10-20 minutes of surfing... the link and data light of my modem goes off... and internet gets disconnected ... I had to connect again ... sometimes lights gets off more than 3-4 times in 5 minutes ... is this any dns problem ? ... cuz the bsnl guy has setting my local area connection properties to automatically obtain ip and dns setting... i am using connection of IP 117.x.x.x type ...



lol... I got my problem fixed ... they changed the whole phone line with new line ... now no disconnections ...


----------

